# itchy skin help?



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Past few weeks now my skin has been really itchy but and it dont seem to be stopping. When i scratch my skin sounds like im rubbing sandpaper and its got to the point of im giving myself friction burns.

Its nothing living cuz i got my mrs to check after delivering to a dirty house lol.

Its gettin quite sore now tbh. Theres no rash except some tiny lumps that come up then go after abit otherwise skin just glows red and hot. When i go in the bath my skin then goes all blotchy and red. Very annoying and would like it to stop.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Get yourself to the clinic mate :whistling:


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Prickly heat?

http://www.nhs.uk/conditions/Prickly-heat/Pages/Introduction.aspx

I get it in my legs for no specific reason.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Do not scratch


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Get yourself to the clinic mate :whistling:


Dont b daft mate u gotta av sex to get what ur suggestin lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hence the whistle mate.

take it you and the Mrs ain't exactly getting it on from that post.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Smoog said:


> Prickly heat?
> 
> http://www.nhs.uk/conditions/Prickly-heat/Pages/Introduction.aspx
> 
> I get it in my legs for no specific reason.


Does sound abit like what i get mate. Its only my hands that get the lumps and inside my forearms. Everywhere else just red and sore from scratchin.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> Do not scratch


I cant not scratch mate its impossible lol.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> I cant not scratch mate its impossible lol.


Ok to bad


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Hence the whistle mate.
> 
> take it you and the Mrs ain't exactly getting it on from that post.


I work all day and hardly see her in the week and she works nights during the week and alternate weekends mate. So we either aint together or we nakered lol. Hoping it will all b worth it when we have our own place .


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Ohh it will be believe me. For at least a couple of weeks :lol:


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Ohh it will be believe me. For at least a couple of weeks :lol:


I keep hoping i will deliver to a bord lonely housewife haha but that only happens in those certain type of movies haha. Mind u wouldnt b very attractive on the job and having to stop to scratch lol.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Are you sure that's not where you got it from :lol:


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Are you sure that's not where you got it from :lol:


Im sure matey lol. Would be my luck tho lol meetin some hot older woman and losin me memory after haha


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Thats good then mate. Just stay with your Mrs and all will be good.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Thats good then mate. Just stay with your Mrs and all will be good.


Well im lookin forward to the couple of weeks we get when u 1st move in lol.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Cooling gel sh1te dont work for itchy skin.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> Well im lookin forward to the couple of weeks we get when u 1st move in lol.


OHH YEAH :thumb:


----------



## Malia98653 (Nov 20, 2013)

Cool.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Malia98653 said:


> Cool.


Thank you for your amazing input.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Gear and fluctuating hormone levels can cause itching.

Also liver disease can.

Scabies


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Recently increased coffee or stimulant intake or are you on any cycles etc?

If cycles then increased test can increase hair growth on the body thus causing your skin to itch as they break te surface (think hair on your shoulders for the first time). I had this similar and it drove me nuts. Ended up washing with exfoliating gloves in the shower.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Malia98653 said:


> Cool.


One of the most informative first posts I've seen :lol:


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

where are you itching mate? i had an itching like that on my sack,and it was some kind of hair folical infection,i damn near scratched my sack off,used fucidin cream and it went.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> Past few weeks now my skin has been really itchy but and it dont seem to be stopping. When i scratch my skin sounds like im rubbing sandpaper and its got to the point of im giving myself friction burns.
> 
> Its nothing living cuz i got my mrs to check after delivering to a dirty house lol.
> 
> Its gettin quite sore now tbh. Theres no rash except some tiny lumps that come up then go after abit otherwise skin just glows red and hot. When i go in the bath my skin then goes all blotchy and red. Very annoying and would like it to stop.


Mate if its itchy but no rash it can be liver issues meaning defects in the blood stream tho could be a certain food etc just

Heres a very quick fix,go get an antihistamine like Atarax and it will go in an hr but get bloods done when you can if it comes back after taking it

Cause if it comes back again then youll no it wasn't food or something you consumed and probably something that needs blood work done


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Goosh said:


> Recently increased coffee or stimulant intake or are you on any cycles etc?
> 
> If cycles then increased test can increase hair growth on the body thus causing your skin to itch as they break te surface (think hair on your shoulders for the first time). I had this similar and it drove me nuts. Ended up washing with exfoliating gloves in the shower.


not on cycles mate i dont use steroids but stimulants, i have been taking two 200mg caffine tablets when goin on big journeys in the van but i only take once or twice a week


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> not on cycles mate i dont use steroids but stimulants, i have been taking two 200mg caffine tablets when goin on big journeys in the van but i only take once or twice a week


could be the caffeine tabs mate honestly or if your taking vitamin c that also


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Chris F said:


> where are you itching mate? i had an itching like that on my sack,and it was some kind of hair folical infection,i damn near scratched my sack off,used fucidin cream and it went.


all over mate except my nuts thank god lol. i have near enough scraped myself stupid now. i have tried alsorts of creams cuz my skin feels really dry, when i scratch it sounds like im rubbing my nails on sandpaper and its all red raw. i have even tried piriton incase i have had a reaction to something also it says it deals with prickly heat cuz im now gettin slight rashes that come and go when i scratch but they are very slight. nothing seems to work. creams will cool the skin and ease itching for a few mins but it will flare up again.


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

dry itchy skin sounds like the beginnings of psoriasis mate.,get to the docs just to make sure.You may just have had a reaction to something,but best to get it looked at.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

BigTrev said:


> could be the caffeine tabs mate honestly or if your taking vitamin c that also


do you think mate? im trying to think when i started them to see if the itching started around that time but i cant remember. i no i have been itching a while now. as for vit c im not taking anything like vitamins so what i do get is in foods and drink.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Chris F said:


> dry itchy skin sounds like the beginnings of psoriasis mate.,get to the docs just to make sure.You may just have had a reaction to something,but best to get it looked at.


i have lost all belief and respect for doctors mate thats why im trying everythin i can 1st but tbh its lookin like i have no choice. maybe i can get a stronger cream from the docs?


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> do you think mate? im trying to think when i started them to see if the itching started around that time but i cant remember. i no i have been itching a while now. as for vit c im not taking anything like vitamins so what i do get is in foods and drink.


Could well be pal but honestly go get an antihistamine and it will stop the itch in an hour plus drink more water to flush you out.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

BigTrev said:


> Could well be pal but honestly go get an antihistamine and it will stop the itch in an hour plus drink more water to flush you out.


i tried piriton mate that was supposed to stop the itching but didnt work. maybe the chemist has somethin stronger i could buy. ill defiantly up the water intake to and see if that helps.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> i tried piriton mate that was supposed to stop the itching but didnt work. maybe the chemist has somethin stronger i could buy. ill defiantly up the water intake to and see if that helps.


Don't find piraton a good antihistamine for that mate atarax is brilliant or try something different.

Its a bloody awful thing having a constant itch


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

BigTrev said:


> Don't find piraton a good antihistamine for that mate atarax is brilliant or try something different.
> 
> Its a bloody awful thing having a constant itch


can you buy atarax over the counter at a chemist mate? ill try anythin i cant stand it no more. my whole body is red with scratch marks and friction burns on me, i'm coming close to skinning myself alive. its sore as fvck


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> can you buy atarax over the counter at a chemist mate? ill try anythin i cant stand it no more. my whole body is red with scratch marks and friction burns on me, i'm coming close to skinning myself alive. its sore as fvck


will pm you pal


----------

